# Academy Training (Fire)



## AMPEMT85 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know this is an EMT site, but there are firefighters here and I didn't feel like going to firehouse.com and registering there to ask one question!

I just got accepted into the volunteer fire academy for my county and I was wondering if any firefighters out there could give me advice on how to prepare for my fit for duty test pre-academy training, and how to survive the academy.

I know a few of the firefighters who will be instructing, and my fiance went through the academy 6 years ago, but it has since changed a little bit. 

I'm about 5'3" and 125 lbs (as well as female!) and I'm in a circuit weight training class twice a week for an hour and a half (it's the only time I could fit fitness into my schedule) and I'm going to start doing a ton of push-ups and start jogging!


----------



## reaper (Sep 26, 2008)

I would say you are way ahead of the rest. Have you looked at a group of volley FF's lately?


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Sep 26, 2008)

reaper said:


> I would say you are way ahead of the rest. Have you looked at a group of volley FF's lately?



my fiance is and he's kinda gotten out of shape. He also works for CalFire.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 26, 2008)

Your height will be a disability. Many of the tasks are easier for the taller recruits. Work your upper body strength, and as much cardio training as you can.


----------



## pumper12fireman (Sep 27, 2008)

Cardio, cardio, cardio. Also, leg strength will be important for raising ladders, dragging dummies and humping hose. Core strength is very important as well. Good luck!!


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was a volunteer FF about 4 years ago. I am 5' 6" and I noticed that you need a lot of upper body strength. Don't neglect your other muscles though because you will use everything. Also run, run, and run some more. You need to build up your endurance. You will be amazed how well you think you are in shape until you have to put on all of your structure gear.


----------



## csly27 (Sep 28, 2008)

I too was thinking bout the fire acadamy, I am currently taking my emt b class right now. my friends are always telling me that cardio and upper body strength is the most important thing.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2008)

*OK, P'Ville, get your fiance and have him show you.*

If you can go with him and look at what he is doing to lift and carry a roll of deuce and a half, use a fire axe or whatever they will try to get you to do, examine which muscle groups are being used and work 'em. I'm guessing, but your beginning areas of accent shold be aimed at making it up stairs with weight in hand (aerobic bike with high resistance, quad exercises, running the stadium steps at the Folsom rodeo etc with weights in hand), curl weightlifting for biceps and forearm, etc. Axes? Shoulder girdle and timing and grip. Practice body mechanics and try whenever possible to "use judo" (move your center of gravity as close to a lift as you can) because your "levers" aren't going to be as long as longer folks' will be. And be confident; prepare and trust and you will excel.

PS: try to work in the type of gear you will wear. If it's turnouts, try to use some, get used to it. Even the smell will be reassuring once you are used to it, and it will help give you an "ege".(


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 29, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Even the smell will be reassuring once you are used to it, and it will help give you an "ege".(


 
HAHA that sounds really silly but it's true. I miss that smell...aww memories...


----------



## el Murpharino (Sep 29, 2008)

Great upper body strength can come from push ups, as well as pull ups (or chin ups).  You're working the larger muscle groups in your shoulders, arms, chest, and back with those two exercises.  When I was still on active duty, I would do 30 push ups every hour on the hour followed by 3 pull ups.  It doesn't seem like a lot, but at the end of a 12-hour shift, it adds up. Also, if you're doing circuits, you can do a set of 10 push ups followed by a pull up (or chin up).  Repeat that little workout 4 times, and do the whole routine 3 times a week.  It's not much, so you can incorporate that with your run so that after your strength workout, you can run for as long as you like.  Each week increase your numbers (for example, do 20 push ups and 2 chin ups your second and/or third week) if feasible.  There are plenty of great push up/pull up workouts on the internet too...this is just one that I've used with success.  

You can also hit the weights as well, and there's nothing wrong with that.  I like doing body weight workouts because it can be done anywhere there is a pull up bar, and I don't get tested on how much I can bench press, I get tested on how many push ups and sit ups I can do in a minute.  Tailor your workout to the ultimate goal, give it all you got, and enjoy the workout.  Good luck with it.


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm pushing myself more and more very day in my weight training class now that I know I'm in for sure with the academy. I started it in august before I applied to the academy, knowing that I would try to get in, and now that I'm in I'm doing all that I can to get to where I need to be physically. 

I'm working harder on my abs, arms, and back than I did in previous classes. I'm good with cardio since I've done cardio-kickboxing for 2 years...though I'm a little rusty since it's been a while. I have no problem with jogging and then running again, and doing push ups and sit ups when I have down time at home. I'd say that my arm strength and endurance are my greated weaknesses, so I'll focus on improving those.

I can't wait to conquer the ladders, hose lays/humps, powertools and saws, and the heat!! I've wanted to do this for what seems like forever, and I'm not giving up no matter how big the largest guy is in the class! (I get to carry him down the ladder at the end of the academy...awesome!!)


----------



## keith10247 (Oct 25, 2008)

!!  I must say you are quite the impressive woman!

You must live in a hardcore county!  We had this one kid from my station pass fire 1.  He was 97lbs wet and was a whopping 5'3ish with shoes..Oh and there were some not so in shape people in my class (me included) and we also passed.  It kicked my butt but I made it through!  The last class (Mayday) hurt me for days!  Who knew your butt had so many different muscles and that they are all used for getting up and sitting down and walking and laying down for bed...

Good luck to you and be safe!

Keep us posted!


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll add my good wishes for your success to the rest! When I applied for a employment as a FF/ Medic the agency gave me the outine of what would be expected for the physical agility portion of the testing....I worked out and all of the rest as well as practising that course over and over until I was blue in the face! I know there are also downloadable physical agility course outlines for firefighters that might give you a clearer picture of what to expect. Work hard and believe you WILL DO IT...then, you WILL!


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 1, 2008)

well...I had my fit for duty test on monday. I can push/pull 250lbs...I passed the cardio (it was close though) and I have to be able to lift, squat, lift again, and walk 100lbs for 10 feet and then put it back. I also have to overhead lift 100lbs...

I lifted the 60lbs in the plastic crate with fixed handles and said "I'm done"...I couldn't walk it...but I had just gotten done doing 9 minutes of cardio and tried out 10lbs, 20lbs and 40lbs...I was tired! 

I get to go back in to try it again. My physical came back good. My EKG was "perfect"! B) (I knew I had a good heart! )

The other good news is that I get to carry the largest student down one of the ladders since I'm the smallest. I met the largest student the other night, he's a student in the EMT class that I help teach. He's, oh about 6'3" and 250lbs...it'll be a piece of cake for 5'3" 125lb me...:unsure:

hahaha!! he seemed thrilled since the way I have to carry him down is with his um...turnout zipper area in my face... good times!!! I have until January to get to lifting the 100lbs...wish me luck and lots of massages from my fiance!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hmmm...smallest gets the largest? Sounds fishy to me.*

If they are going to blatantly try to wash out the smallest candidate with that trick, someone needs some straightening out. Every candidate should be required to meet the same realistic standard.

Don't just work the arms for the lift. Work the hands, back and abds...in other words, duplicate the test.


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done AMPEMT!! I'll ditto what mycrofft said tho'...something about that unrealistic set up sounds completely unfair....you sure they aren't just yankin' your chain? Been known to happen in this industry ! Either way...if you choose to do it...you can so keep up the hard work and keep  us posted! You are AWESOME!!


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 3, 2008)

Does the largest get to carry the smallest as well?


----------



## rjz (Nov 4, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> If they are going to blatantly try to wash out the smallest candidate with that trick, someone needs some straightening out. Every candidate should be required to meet the same realistic standard.



They may not be tryingto wash anyone out. Dragging someone down a ladder like that is all about technique and strenth. It is a mind over matter thing. You have to get over heights and the fact that you are outweighed. The person that you are bringing down the ladder has their butt catching on every single rung, that serves as a break. if you need to go slower or take soem weight off push in, if you want more wwight and go faster lean out. Pretty easy REALLY...

Now since you have finished your inital test don't forget to keep building your body to perfom as a FF. Check out www.crossfit.com This is what I do everyday and they have all the info that you could ever need on the website. Take some time and really look it over, fuctional high intensity training is the key. In fact cardio can even take a back seat as long as your intesity is there. 

Good luck in your academy and keep up the hard work. Oh and by the way thanks for being a volunteer Volly's are the REAL hero's, all the training commitment and dedication for none of the wages or benifits. Thanks again.


----------



## BillB (Nov 7, 2008)

Strengthcats.com has some pretty good info on training for the firefighter,with a section specifically for females.


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 22, 2008)

well I got "the" phone call 2 weeks ago from the training captain telling me that I had to be let go from the academy because I didn't pass the physical part.

I was under the impression that I had a second chance to do it, but I guess not. I was so devastated, thankfully my fiance was there to comfort me after I hung up the phone.

It turns out that the big guy from the EMT class I teach who was also trying out for the academy was also let go, but he went to another department in our county and they let him in because they said that the county fire academy standards are bull****. I somewhat agree.

The physical test consisted of lifting up a crate, like a plastic milk crate, with metal handles affixed to it. It was totally awkward to lift and squat and carry. If it was more realistic, like per say multiple dummies (infant, child, small adult, large adult) it would've been better I think. That is what I will be carrying mostly...and we do ladder training in the academy.  

Another student of mine said that the department he went through did a mock physical test the week before and if you passed it, you didn't have to do it again.

So I might look into the two other departments. I know one of the captains at one of them anyways...so I'll talk to him. He helped me through the interview process a few months ago with some great advice. If it hadn't been for him I probably wouldn't have gotten in!

Oh well, better luck next year, right! And I'll have more time to bulk up and get my cardio back to where it should be! B)


----------



## hellofirstresponders (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear. If anything. http://www.rosstraining.com/ That is the place to get worked physically. Especially if your frugal:excl:


----------



## blynn (Dec 4, 2008)

The best overall training for FF, Law Enforcement, Military..ect hands down is crossfit.  http://crossfit.com/


I wish I would have started going to a crossfit gym before I went throught the Academy,(a year ago) I would have been smokin most of the guys..Look at the site, and google to see if there's a gym around you to workout at.  

Im 5'5" 125 lbs..so I know how hard it is to be in this profession and be that size.  

Sorry to hear about your news, but my advice is read about crossfit, and even if you cant find a gym near you, there are many workouts you can do on your own.   6 months of training and you will be kickin ***! Good luck to you!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 9, 2008)

*Ach! Aw well, press on, keep training everything.*

Remember two things: you can't start retirement saving too soon; and if you start piling up certificates and degrees, you can become administratively attractive then screw the short-career physical end by doing the brainiac stuff to allow the rest to do the phsyical work, for as  long as you like.
Just stay away from the pastry shop by the old vollie bell!!


----------

